# Rut activity Floyd County



## cooker338 (Nov 11, 2010)

I've been working the past week and haven't had time to get in the woods. Has anyone seen any chasing or rutting activity? I counted 7 scrapes last weekend but didn't see any buck chasing yet


----------



## anicho (Nov 12, 2010)

Nothing in my neck of the woods yet


----------



## ddawg (Nov 18, 2010)

Still nothin I armuchee


----------



## meherg (Nov 20, 2010)

just got back from cossa valley area 4 days in the stand nothing but small bucks chasing sign every where the week after thanksgiving should be good


----------



## brandees4 (Nov 24, 2010)

still no running in floyd


----------



## ABAC33 (Nov 24, 2010)

brandees4 said:


> still no running in floyd



May want to check again.


----------



## brandees4 (Nov 24, 2010)

went this am and seen 2 doe and nothing else.... was a slow deer day for me.. taking my son tomarrow morning..


----------



## cooker338 (Nov 25, 2010)

seen a six point running a doe this morning. Should be great this weekend with the temps getting into the 20's


----------



## brandees4 (Nov 26, 2010)

The deer on our club must have all went to moving in the dark only avnt seen any deer is 3 days except for 2 doe we jumped wed mornin. Hasn't been a deer killed on our lease in over a week


----------

